# How many BTU's Do I need?



## relativehelp (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello,
I am buying a new barbaque to finish up my back yard, I am considering a weber but I am not sure 
how many BTU's I should get, I thought the recommended amount was about 200 BTU's per square inch of
surface, but I read here http://www.helpandinformation.com/a...-and-choosing-the-perfect-barbeque-grill.html
that I only need around 100, would this be enough or should I go for the "man" overkill?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 10, 2011)

I bought a Genesis E-310 LP right after labor day. Its 42,000 BTU output is plenty powerful. The temperature control is excellent. It is by far the best grill I've ever used/owned. It gets up to 600 degrees in roughly fifteen minutes. Its great for searing. The warranty is outstanding and you can talk to many Weber owners that will tell you the customer service is second to none. I've had cheap gas grills and you are better off pulling the trigger on a weber now that you will have for ten plus years if taken care of vs buying something else and having to replace it in a few years. If you plan on using it frequently I would buy Weber. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. You should go to the roll call section & introduce yourself, tell us a little bit about you, your smoker or grill & your experience with smoking & grilling. Also sign up for the free E-course. It covers all the basics of smoking. There are a lot of very knowledgeable, and friendly folks on here to help you along with just about anything. Also a lot of great recipes.
 


relativehelp said:


> Hello,
> I am buying a new barbaque to finish up my back yard, I am considering a weber but I am not sure
> how many BTU's I should get, I thought the recommended amount was about 200 BTU's per square inch of
> surface, but I read here http://www.helpandinformation.com/a...-and-choosing-the-perfect-barbeque-grill.html
> that I only need around 100, would this be enough or should I go for the "man" overkill?


----------



## relativehelp (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------

